# شرح برنامج etab للدكتور ثروت صقر



## majdiotoom (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح برنامج ETAB للدكتور ثروت صقر/منقول

الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?ckimo2acfz8n4

او رابط واحد 



http://www.4shared.com/file/j2_w_kEP/__online.html


----------



## mrtaha (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## سارية عثمان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## محمود مدكور (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر وعلى فكرة الدكتور ثروت دكتور structureبجامعه الزقازيق​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط
*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...
والشكر الجزيل لجامعة الزقازيق ودكاترتها ....
*_


----------



## hossamkatab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## دار التصميم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك شرح رائع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بناء على طلب أخي أنس هذا رابط واحد لشرح الايتابس
مع خالص تحياتي

أرجو من المشرفين نقله للمشاركة الأصلية
http://www.4shared.com/file/j2_w_kEP/__online.html


----------



## majdiotoom (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي سيف الدين مرزوق


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## م-خالد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## شادي يس (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## العبقرية (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a_gamal (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسه*

*جارى التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العبقرية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز جدا ولكن اين باقى الدروس


----------



## amefight (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## العبقرية (7 ديسمبر 2010)

يا بشمهندسين اين باقى الدروس


----------



## مش لاقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .بارك الله فيكم وفي أساتذتنا .


----------



## samir tolba (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزى الله الدكتور واياكم خيرا


----------



## eng md (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،جزاك الله خيراً .*​


الدكتور ثروت استاذي في جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## karamallah (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا زميلنا العزيز ؤياريت باقى الدروس لو امكن


----------



## majdiotoom (18 ديسمبر 2010)

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## Jamal (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng/emad (3 مايو 2011)

على فكره انا اعرف الدكتور ثروت شخصيا وهو مشرف على الماجستير ليه وهو دكتور قمه فى العلم والاحترام


----------



## محمود جعفرى (21 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jak88 (26 مايو 2011)

:81::15:


majdiotoom قال:


> شرح برنامج etab للدكتور ثروت صقر/منقول
> 
> الرابط
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ckimo2acfz8n4


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2011)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بناء على طلب أخي أنس هذا رابط واحد لشرح الايتابس
> مع خالص تحياتي
> 
> أرجو من المشرفين نقله للمشاركة الأصلية
> http://www.4shared.com/file/j2_w_kep/__online.html



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاولي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 يونيو 2011)

يا سادة يا كرام
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 يونيو 2011)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> يا سادة يا كرام
> الروابط لا تعمل



لا ياسيدي الفاضل - الروابط تعمل 100%
انا مجرب الروابط حالا وباحمل منهم حاليا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (18 يونيو 2011)

انت تانى يا عم محى ؟؟؟؟
والله يا اخى رابط الفور شير الملف محذوف ورابط الميديا فير الملف غير موجود
ولكن انت الحكومة واذا الحكومة قالت الروابط تعمل يبقى لازم تعمل حتى ولو كان الملف محذوف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الراحله22 (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## م..العرايفى (7 يوليو 2011)

ابلغ اعجابى بالدكتور ثروت لكم هذا العطاء


----------



## sayedmans (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا دكتور ثروت


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اب العالم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

please i need the personal site for DR Tharwat


----------



## aymanallam (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا دكتور ثروت*
*وجزاك الله خيراً*

*لكن المحاضرة السادسة الصوت لا يعمل من منتصفها الاخير*
*فهل من حل لهذة المشكله*
*وشكراً*​


----------



## ابوحباجا (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## montaser abusin (31 يناير 2012)

*الشرح جميل وواضح لك كل الشكر والتقدير,,,,*


----------



## ThatGuy (2 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## alan saher (2 يونيو 2012)

thanxxxxxxx brother


----------



## civ (25 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## شريف العباسى (20 فبراير 2013)

تماااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## amrcivil (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## engkhaled20 (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ع هذا المجهود


----------



## silverfox (23 فبراير 2013)

ألف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (10 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## muhandescivil (17 مارس 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا​


----------



## Saeed alhamed (5 مارس 2015)

الله يبارك فيك اخي علئ هذا الجهد


----------



## emad.radi1984 (17 مايو 2015)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
جزاك لله خيرا


----------

